# BMW 2002 needed for commercial!! Los Angeles



## Mr VM (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello,

I secure vehicles for their use in Commercials, photo shoots, and other productions.

I am currently looking for a classic BMW 2002. This is for a commercial shooting toward the beginning of November in Los Angeles, CA.

Looking for yellow, orange, red, etc.

No driving is involved. it will sit on place for the shots.

There is pay and the proper insurance in place.

If you have this car and are available pleas email pictures and contact info to [email protected]

feel free to write or call me anytime.

Thank you,
Gabriel
Mr. Vintage Machine
213-369-0281
www.MisterVintageMachine.com


----------

